# Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen neu angedackelt komme, weil du es vergisst



## pareko

Could anyone please tell me the English translation of "neu angedackelt komme"?


----------



## lexicos

It is difficult to translate into English.

Per definition, the verb "andackeln" (verb phrase: "angedackelt kommen") means "to approach sb/sth at a leisurely pace/without much energy/slowly", verbs with a similar meaning are "to trudge" or "to trot" in English.

"neu" seems to be used as an adverb in the sense of "again" here. Even though I'd prefer the German adverb "erneut" in this context.

"komme" is first-person singular present tense indicative.

--> "I'm approaching sth/sb at a leisurely pace again".


----------



## Hutschi

Erneut is again, neu may be also for the first time. It depends on context.

Dackel is a kind of small dog. So andackeln is like a metaphor. *Edit*: to walk like a Dackel but on two feet.
It looks like when a Dackel is walking. Dackel – Wikipedia
At least it is common folk etymology.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Duden: dackeln
Trotten, to trot.
Andackeln means additional to approach, to come here. Compare #2.

The phrase is colloquial.

In the given phrase "angedackelt" is a participle and describes the kind of "kommen".
It works like an adjective or adverb here. There are different kinds of German grammars.

PS:
Literally
He comes trotting 

Very similar is: Er kommt angewackelt. With the same meaning but another metaphor.


----------



## manfy

lexicos said:


> verbs with a similar meaning are "to trudge" or "to trot" in English.


'Trudge" doesn't work for me. 'To trudge' is to walk slowly with a heavy, weary or laborious step.
Wiener dogs can't trudge, their legs are too short for trudging.

It's more of a waddle (or a toddle for puppies) because their bodies appear to be swaying left and right.
To waddle is normally translated as "watscheln" but also as "tapsen" and the latter expresses small steps. "Dackeln" is not the very same thing but reasonably close.

[edit: typos}


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> To waddle is normally translated as "watscheln" but also as "tapsen" and the latter expresses small steps. "Dackeln" is not the very same thing but reasonably close.


All these verbs "watscheln", "tapsen", (an)dackeln" are not very flattering for the person they discribe. 

A hero would not "angedackelt kommen".


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> All these verbs "watscheln", "tapsen", (an)dackeln" are not very flattering for the person they discribe.
> 
> A hero would not "angedackelt kommen".


 Yes, aside from the reference to the unique gait of a sausage dog, _andackeln _has often a connotation of 'coming to see you when _they _want something.' In my experience many pet dogs come and bother you if they want to go walkie-walkie or when they want to eat or when they want to play and they do that in a strange, non-aggressive, likeable way. It's as if they are trying to manipulate you into doing something with or for them.
When the word _andackeln _is used with humans, a similar connotation is often intended.


----------



## Hutschi

Sometimes, it is used if someone comes too often.
"Kommt der schon wieder angedackelt!"
But you would not say it to the other. And it is not really serious  most times.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> In my experience many pet dogs come and bother you if they want


I believe this is the best explanation so far.

"Angedackelt kommen" usually does NOT refer at all (!) to they way of walking, but to the intention why they come.

Translations should focus on this intention rather than any funny way of walking.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden gives dackeln=trotten. dackeln
In my mind this is the way of going.
Considering context the meaning is mostly according to the description of manfy and Kajjo in the metaphorical sense. (übertragener Sinn)


----------



## Thersites

Ist hier nicht eher _angewackelt_ (zwar schon im von Euch beschriebeben Kontext) gemeint?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Duden gives dackeln=trotten


Ja, das ist auch nicht falsch, aber in dem hier vorliegenden Kontext halt nicht gemeint, schätze ich.

Wenn bei mir schon wieder jemand angedackelt kommt wegen einer Sache, dann hat das definitiv nichts damit zu tun, wie er geht, sondern damit, dass er schon wieder einen Gefallen will.


----------



## Hutschi

"neu angedackelt kommen" #1

Das ist der gesamte Kontext.


----------



## pareko

pareko said:


> Could anyone please tell me the English translation of "neu angedackelt komme"?


I found the German phrase that I was asking about in the following context:
"Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen *neu angedackelt komme*, weil du es vergisst.”
Doesn't it mean the same thing then as 
"Du kannst mir vertrauen nicht nur jetzt aber auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen wieder muehsam und mit wackligen Schritte zurueckkomme, weil du es vergisst.”


----------



## Hutschi

In this context Kajjo is right. It is not the kind of the motion but purpose and repeating. It is an idiom.
It has some kind of self irony.
_Auch wenn ich dich damit schon wieder nerve, weil du es dauernd vergisst, (was ich von dir will.)_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Dogs are usually obedient and do not utter special requests. Somebody who "andackelt" is expected to behave like a dog, in this sense, and wants something from "his master".



pareko said:


> "Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen neu angedackelt komme, weil du es vergisst.”
> Doesn't it mean the same thing then as
> "Du kannst mir vertrauen nicht nur jetzt aber auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen wieder muehsam und mit wackligen Schritte zurueckkomme, weil du es vergisst.”


No, it means:
"Du kannst mir vertrauen. Obschon ich alle 3 Wochen wieder kommen muss, weil du es vergisst." The master has the right to forget things. The dog (suffers (?), but it) can't / won't complain.


----------



## manfy

I think we're coming closer to "des Pudels Kern". 
Actually there are several ways you can use the term "andackeln".
But the two most common forms are to express the idea that somebody comes running as a sign of obedience or, as a second reason, because this person wants something.
One thing is sure, the person who comes running, ie. "der, der angedackelt kommt", is NOT the person in charge (at least not in this specific situation where that term is used). In other words, "andackeln" always conveys an idea of condescension or a negative/belittling sentiment in one way or another.


----------



## wildan1

manfy said:


> But the two most common forms are to express the idea that somebody comes running as a sign of obedience or, as a second reason, because this person wants something.



In English, given the intention and context mentioned, I might say 
_Every three weeks I show up for you, even though you forget. _(or_ I'm here for you..._)


----------



## Altair76

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ist hier nicht eher _angewackelt_ (zwar schon im von Euch beschriebeben Kontext) gemeint?


That's what my google searches suggested when I looked up "andackeln" - they suggested "anwackeln" instead:

English Translation of “anwackeln” | Collins German-English Dictionary


----------



## pareko

Based on the answers that I received in this forum I would say that the phrase “andackeln kommen” could be used to two ways:
(1) as a way of walking (“eine Gangart, so zu sagen”) or possibly,
(2) to express a desire (“wie es Hunde machen, wenn sie einen Gefallen wollen”).
But it seems to me that most of the forum members, if not all, who sent me a reply want me to look at “andackeln kommen”, in the context that I gave late in the discussion, in the sense of (2) above. I do not agree with them. I think that in the given context, “andackeln kommen” should be understood in terms of (1), just a way of walking and nothing to do with asking for favor and belittling “derjenige der angedackelt kommt”.


----------



## διαφορετικός

The meaning of "anwackeln" might be similar.



pareko said:


> I think that in the given context, “andackeln kommen” should be understood in terms of (1), just a way of walking and nothing to do with asking for favor and belittling “derjenige der angedackelt kommt”.


I doubt it in this context, but generally there are other valid interpretations, which refer to the style of walking and not to the social relationship:
andackeln – Wiktionary


----------



## Hutschi

We had 3. The desire is a try to help and andackeln kommen is a kind of trying to help and self ironic. Ich werde wohl morgen wieder hier angedackelt kommen, um zu helfen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> self ironic


 A comparison of a person with a dog is probably a bit joking in most cases.

Usually people don't make jokes about their own gait, this is one reason why I think this is not the intended meaning in the given context. (And even if they did, it would be considered a humiliation of themselves, which recalls the metaphor of the dog and its master again.) The second reason: The statement "ich komme immer wieder, weil du es vergisst" matches a faithful servant.


----------



## pareko

To make the understanding of “andackeln kommen” with a given context, I think we should avoid attaching many meanings to it than is necessary, like what Hutschi is trying to do, by distinguishing between desiring to help and trying to help. Without the desire to help, I do not think than anyone would even try to help. So that gives us only two choices for the meaning we are looking for. It could be further reduced to just one if we think of “andackeln kommen” as simply a way of walking. By imagining the different ways of walking, we could have several meanings for just one word. In addition, humans and other animals do not choose a particular way of walking for no reason at all. They move according to what they feel in their bodies or what they are thinking. So, even without telling or communicating to us all those things, we could get a rough idea of what they have in mind.

I have been told three words that are somewhat synonymous to “andackeln”, namely: “anwackeln”, “watscheln”, and “tapseln”. Those three last words describe the same kind of slow, short, heavy, and unsteady steps that apply to any dog in general. On the other hand, a “Dackel” is unlike any other dog because of its short and crooked front legs, which could make the animal move a little differently than ordinary dogs. So, there must be a particular reason why “angewackelt kommen” was not used in the context under consideration.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi I would add "an" to make them synonyme:

 “andackeln”, namely: “anwackeln”, “anwatscheln”, and “antapseln”/"antapsen" with "an"

At first I thought that "angedackelt kommen" and "angewackelt kommen" are a kind of absolute synonymes (with different metaphors, of course).

But indeed, the psychological connotation ist different.

I would take "ich werde nächste Woche wieder angedackelt kommen" and "angewackelt kommen" as very similar variants.
"Anwatscheln" and "antapseln" - possible, but they did not came into my mind.

If there are synonymes, it is possible that there is no other reason to select one than access, sound or an metaphorical aspect.
I mean I would not think about which to choose but take the one I that comes to my mind.


----------



## Thersites

Look, this is easy.

a) Imagine a small dog that comes walking at you, begging for a bisquit with it's tongue out. This behaviour is what would be implied by _angedackelt kommen _(which I haver never heard anybody use).

b) Imagine somebody who, kind of unmotivated, maybe because of the lack of a car, comes walking down a road, not paying any attention to an elegant way of walking. This is _angewackelt kommen_.

Without any further context, I think that's about it.


----------



## Hutschi

Thomas(CH) said:


> a) Imagine a small dog that comes walking at you, begging for a bisquit with it's tongue out. This behaviour is what would be implied by _angedackelt kommen _(which I haver never heard anybody use).


I did not here the phrase for a long time. As child I heard it quite often.
Mostly in the form "Kommt der schon wieder angedackelt!" (quite negative)


----------



## JClaudeK

pareko said:


> I have been told three words that are somewhat synonymous to “andackeln”, namely: “anwackeln”, “watscheln”, and “tapseln”. Those three last words describe the same kind of slow, short, heavy, and unsteady steps that apply to any dog in general. On the other hand, a “Dackel” is unlike any other dog because of its short and crooked front legs, which could make the animal move a little differently than ordinary dogs. So, there must be a particular reason why “angewackelt kommen” was not used in the context under consideration.


Ich glaube nicht, dass "andackeln" hier auf die Gangart eines Dackels anspielt, sondern eher auf die figurative Bedeutung von "Dackel", nämlich


> Dackel
> 2. _umgangssprachlich, Schimpfwort_ "dummer, blöder Kerl"



Jemand der _angedackelt kommt_, ist meiner Meinung nach (fast immer) ein Trottel, jemand der nicht sehr energisch/ der nachgiebig ist. Wie schon gesagt, "angedackelt kommen/ andackeln" wird pejorativ verwendet.
Das scheinen diese Zitate aus dem Redensartenindex zu bestätigen:


> *angedackelt kommen*: sich langsam/  zögernd nähern
> 
> _"Kaum setzte er sich neben mich, kam der Barkeeper auch schon brav *angedackelt*";_
> _ "Ich werde meist doch wieder schwach, wenn er *angedackelt* kommt";_
> _ "Als ich nach ihr pfiff, kam sie sofort *angedackelt*"; _
> _"Wir waren in der Altstadt von Nizza was essen, und da kam eine ganze Horde Touris mit einem Touri-Führer *angedackelt*"; _
> _"Ich hab schon mal die Stoppuhr gestartet, mal sehen, wann der Admin *angedackelt* kommt"; _
> _"Er kommt mit einem blonden Mädchen *angedackelt*, das ein paar Jahre älter aussieht als er"_


----------



## Hutschi

I agree basically, if it is said about another person, is pejorativ, but if it is said about the speaker him- or herself it is usually self ironic.
In very small context it also may be friendly, like a "Kosename" sounds friendly.

But note: today it seems to be seldom. 

---
The question was for a good English translation.
Lexico proposed "to trot" (like with German "trotten")  which seems to me reasonable.
manfy proposed "to waddle" or "toddle"

What would you use?


> "Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen *neu angedackelt komme*, weil du es vergisst.”


(I do not fully understand the "weil du es vergisst" part because "es" can refer to many things.  The translation style might depend on it.)

You can trust me. Even if I come trotting (?) to you every third week, because you forget it (?). 





> "Du kannst mir vertrauen nicht nur jetzt aber auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen wieder _muehsam _und mit wackligen Schritte zurueckkomme, weil du es vergisst.”


Andackeln does not include "mühsam". "Anwackeln" can include hi  age (it is a typical metaphor for age) and so it can include "mühsam".


----------



## pareko

If Thomas (CH) has never heard native speakers use “andackeln kommen” before, while Hutschi did, but quite a long time ago already as he said, then I suspect that Thomas (CH) belongs to a younger generation than Hutschi does. When Hutschi was still young he definitely was able to meet more numerous older people who spoke the traditional German language, but have sadly passed away by now, than people in the present younger generation.
From the replies that I received in this forum, I thought at first that to describe someone, say a person named “𝛂”, approaching somebody, say a person named “β”, to make an ordinary conversation, I could use either “anwackeln kommen” or “andackeln kommen” without any difference in meaning and without being misunderstood. Afterwards, I realized that if I want to say that “𝛂” approaches “β” with another purpose in mind aside from having just an ordinary conversation, like having the additional desire to obtain a certain favor from “β”, then I cannot use “anwackeln kommen” anymore, but I must use “andackeln kommen” instead. At first, I thought that applies to any person doing the approach in general; whether “𝛂” is old or young does not really matter. Then, I realized that I must make a second correction. “Andackeln kommen” with only the two purposes mentioned earlier applies only when “𝛂” is a child, as nothing more than just a “Kose dingsbums”. When “𝛂” is no longer a child, “andackeln kommen” has now three implications and not just two: (1) to make an ordinary conversation, (2) the desire to obtain a certain favor from the person being approached (“β” in this case), and (3) the person being approached (“β”) views the person approaching (“𝛂”) as a fool. I think that if I’m not mistaken, the second correction that I made gives the true meaning of “andackeln kommen” now.
In my opinion, this use of “andackeln kommen” with its new meaning is very appropriate for the context described in this thread: “Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen neu angedackelt komme, weil du es vergisst.” The person named “𝛂” in this case is the person who repeatedly makes the assurance that he can be trusted while the person named “β” is the one who repeatedly forgets because of some mental health problems. The peace of mind of “β” depends heavily on the constant reminders given by “𝛂” once every three weeks. “β” knows that in spite of meeting “𝛂” every three weeks “andackeln kommen”, “𝛂” does not mind being considered as a fool because he cares a lot about the peace of mind of “β”. This in turn reinforces the belief in “β” that “𝛂” can be truly trusted. I think that “β” using “anwackeln kommen” will leave a weaker impression and cause “𝛂” to have only a short-lived peace of mind.
And before I forget too, thanks a lot to all you people in this form who spent their valuable time replying to my questions. I can surely say that I now have a better understanding of the German language than before.


----------



## JClaudeK

pareko said:


> If Thomas (CH) has never heard native speakers use “andackeln kommen” before, while Hutschi did, but quite a long time ago


"angedackelt kommen" is not outdated/ not only used by seniors!

You can find it in very actuel contexts, e.g.

_Der Twitch-Streamer Vakin hat in der __League of Legends __ein geniales Play mit dem Wikinger Olaf hingelegt. [....] Olaf gerät in eine Berserkerwut und gewinnt das anschließende 1vs3, weil die Gegner – Twisted Fate, Samira und Nautilus – schön nacheinander angedackelt kommen _
_Jemand der auf einer Seite ständig angedackelt kommt, die reihenweise seine Accounts löscht, muss ja eh zu viel Zeit haben, von der fehlenden Würde ganz zu schweigen. __(22.03.2021)_
_Fokus-Online (März 2021): Wenn Frau Merkel schon angedackelt kommt, ahne ich nichts Gutes. _
*u.s.w. *


----------



## pareko

JClaudeK said:


> "angedackelt kommen" is not outdated/ not only used by seniors! You can find it in very actuel contexts, e.g.Fokus-Online (März 2021): Wenn Frau Merkel schon angedackelt kommt, ahne ich nichts Gutes.


Thanks! I didn't know that there are people who wants to see Bundeskanzlerin Merkel coming as a fool whenever she asks for a favor from the Bundestag.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

pareko said:


> “Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen neu angedackelt komme, weil du es vergisst.” The person named “𝛂” in this case is the person who repeatedly makes the assurance that he can be trusted while the person named “β” is the one who repeatedly forgets because of some mental health problems. The peace of mind of “β” depends heavily on the constant reminders given by “𝛂” once every three weeks. “β” knows that in spite of meeting “𝛂” every three weeks “andackeln kommen”, “𝛂” does not mind being considered as a fool because he cares a lot about the peace of mind of “β”. This in turn reinforces the belief in “β” that “𝛂” can be truly trusted.


Is this just an example that you made up or is it part of the original context? Frankly, I still don’t get it. In the context you describe, I would say "angedackelt kommen muss", not "angedackelt komme". I’d say it would probably be better to name the context in #1 than to name it in #30 



pareko said:


> Thanks! I didn't know that there are people who wants to see Bundeskanzlerin Merkel coming as a fool whenever she asks for a favor from the Bundestag.


I think that in that context, she does not come to ask for a favour but to announce something.


> Warum hat man immer das Gefühl, das die Kanzlerin und ihre Minister nichts können, außer alles lahm zu legen. Wenn Frau Merkel schon angedackelt kommt, ahne ich nichts Gutes. Mir würde es schon besser gehen, *wenn jemand anders die Bevölkerung unterrichten würde*. Diese Frau ist nicht mehr zum aushalten.
> Merkel will die „Notbremse“ – doch unter den Ländern gibt es schon Rebellen
> (Leserkommentare. Click on "Weitere Kommentare".)


----------



## pareko

Schlabberlatz said:


> Is this just an example that you made up or is it part of the original context? Frankly, I still don’t get it. In the context you describe, I would say "angedackelt kommen muss", not "angedackelt komme". I’d say it would probably be better to name the context in #1 than to name it in #30


I did not give the context in #1 because I wanted to know first all the possible meanings of the phrase so that I could make my own interpretation. Then I wanted to ask again to know if I made the correct interpretation in accordance with the given context. What I said in #30 was my own interpretation so I just made it up. I gave in #14 the context where I found the phrase that I was asking about.


JClaudeK said:


> "angedackelt kommen" is not outdated/ not only used by seniors!
> 
> You can find it in very actuel contexts, e.g.
> 
> _Fokus-Online (März 2021): Wenn Frau Merkel schon angedackelt kommt, ahne ich nichts Gutes. _


I did not read the Focus Online article and commentaries mentioned by JClaudeK before I posted my reply in #32. But now that I have read it and knowing that the comment was made because of a planned cabinet meeting and subsequent announcements to be made after that, I think informing “das Volk” about the decisions made by the Bundestag is just a way of asking a favor of approval, which cannot take “nein” for an answer and therefore must be granted "auf alle Faelle", and “alles zum Wohl des Vaterlands”.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

pareko said:


> I gave in #14 the context where I found the phrase that I was asking about.





pareko said:


> "Du kannst mir vertrauen. Auch wenn ich alle 3 Wochen *neu angedackelt komme*, weil du es vergisst.”


That’s still just a very short excerpt. You can quote up to four sentences. What’s the situation? I still don’t get it. What’s the source? Do you have a link? Is it just a fragment? Where did you find it?


----------



## pareko

I was watching the German film BIOHACKER in Netflix and I read those two lines in the subtitle. It was somewhere near the beginning of episode 4, series 2.


----------

